# Bob’s Jackplate Wire Diagram



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Have some wires crossed and not sure where my power feeds go at the pump. Ran wire from fuse to the positive terminal on helm switch. Does it also need a power feed straight to the pump solenoid? 

Anyone have wire diagram?


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bump, having the same issue here


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texican08 said:


> Bump, having the same issue here


I just sent an email to Bob’s Machine requesting a wiring schematic. I will post it when/if they send one.


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks smackdaddy, I did the same and he was quick to respond. I think what’s throwing me off is I have an additional red wire than what’s shown on the diagram.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Post pics of what you have.


----------

